# Deleting Memory?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I could easily find delete memory on my old computer-but I cant on this one. Windows 7 home premium--Del XPS7100 ?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windows is pretty good about offloading applications when they're closed. I'm not aware of a utility that removes components from memory. Why do you find it necessary to manage memory in that way? People sometimes review which services are running in the background to save memory, and rebooting sometimes frees-up memory.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

on the old one, no one could check what you have accessed--not that I mind


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> on the old one, no one could check what you have accessed--not that I mind


Sounds like you're talking about browser history, not memory. If so, which browser are you using? Do you know which version?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Download a free copy of CCleaner and run it occasionally.

It is bullet proof and has some great capabilities.

http://www.piriform.com/CCLEANER

You can safely let it clean up your browser history, cache, downloads, recycle bin, etc.

You can also let it check and clean up your registry.

And you can use it to uninstall programs.


----------

